# HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 TurboX 512 MB



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2008)

HIS has just released the IceQ4 version of the AMD Radeon HD 4850. The IceQ4 cooler is a dual-slot solution which ensures low temperatures under both idle and load. Also HIS has overclocked the card which results in a nice performance boost compared to the reference design card.

*Show full review*


----------



## Darkrealms (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice review thanks *W1zzard*.  The card looks like it did pretty well for itself.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 9, 2008)

That low power draw is amazing.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice review W1zz, though a little confused as to why its wasnt titled:

HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 TurboX 512 MB

I would have thought that would have attracted more viewings?

And just out of interest, how long does it take you to do these reviews, there are always so many games you do (far more than most sites). or have you written yourself an app to automate it?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2008)

nice review. I think you've just persuaded me to invest in a new card :/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 9, 2008)

i wish I would not have bought my 4850 now.  That cooler is amazing and quieter than mine!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 9, 2008)

it always seems that the samsung memory used, isnt usually able to hit whats its rated for. For instance, in this case.

Great review though. One thing I dislike about HIS coolers, they charge a premium and giveyou copper colored aluminum. That pisses me off.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 TurboX 512 MB



title fixed, thank you. it's really hard getting the names right with all the stickers and stuff on the graphics cards




> or have you written yourself an app to automate it?



today i have been working on 3 vga reviews at the same time. and yes, most of it is automated. there is over 2000 bars to draw for the graphs. over 1500 results to process into the "summary" graphs. without automation making such a review would take a month 
just yesterday i started learning the crappy macro language of excel to help me automate some 5 minute job to 1 click


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> title fixed, thank you. it's really hard getting the names right with all the stickers and stuff on the graphics cards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I thought it was just the standard iceq4 to start with then when I saw TurboX on the box! 

Cant imagine trying to put graphs up by hand. Thats probably why most reviews only have a handful of games. Has to be the biggest thing I like about TPU reviews, is that the hardware is extensively tested.

I had to do excel language for an assignment for my degree. Getting it to fill out an enitre A4 survey sheet from just a few readings, automatically resolving errors, distributing them and accounting for different angles/points/etc. Man that was a long day.


----------



## 50eurouser (Sep 10, 2008)

*Nice Review W1zzard !! But ...*

HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 512 M is USING ATI/AMD stock PCB layout ??? I've seen writing something about 4-phase ???? I thing it's only 2-phase, like ATI-AMD oem cards ,,, but still very impresive overclocking !!! By the way does anyone knew that PALIT SONIC HD4850, Gainward GOLDEN SAMPLE HD4850 and GAINWARD BLISS 9566 HD4850 are using the SAME PCB-LAYOYT, with 8-Pin and 3-Phase PWM !


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

How do you lookup info on the memory chips and says this has this latency and should be good upto this Mhz ?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 10, 2008)

should be good if you guys can post tempratures from other 4850 products as well.. just for comparison purposes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice card n all but i think Arctic Cooling needs to Release those ICE Q coolers back to the market.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 10, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Nice card n all but i think Arctic Cooling needs to Release those ICE Q coolers back to the market.



+1 on that. I 'd lve to stick one on my GTX 260 is they made one. i really want a decent Cooler that exhausts out the back, and the Iceq's do that.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 10, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How do you lookup info on the memory chips


You have to read the model number (here Qimonda HYB18H512321BF-10) and then search the manufactor´s website for specs.



wolf2009 said:


> and says this has this latency and should be good upto this Mhz ?


 Once you have the specs, you can calculate.
Here´s a link for better understanding > http://www.sysopt.com/tutorials/article.php/616091


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2008)

I noticed that this card uses all solid capacitors as opposed to the reference design.


----------



## mtbiker278 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Overclocking process?*

Just wondering how you determined the highest overclock.  I recently bought the non-turbo version of this card and I'm messing around with the clock frequencies in CCC.  Did you run the benchmark suite and montior for artifacts/anomolies?

I tried using the ATItool utility from the site, but it was taking up a huge amount of CPU load, and was generally non-functional.  Not sure what the deal is.

So far CCC will only let me max the core out at 700Mhz.  Memory is set at about 1100Mhz at the moment, but I think it could go higher.

Also, I've created some CCC profile's with augmented fan control (One for 2D, one for 3D).  Idle the fan is at 35% and temps are ~40C.  Games the Fan is at 85% and temps are currently unknown (no real time monitoring), but I would guess somewhere in the region of 55C.

Help would be much appreciated,
Thanks!


----------



## Shurakai (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmmm, only really noticed this recently, but it seem this card has a 685/1100 default clock right?

Then how come my Turbo model only comes at 650/1000? All the aussie stores here specify this, don't suppose they had to keep it at these speeds because of our hot weather to ensure 100% stability for most cases?


----------



## largon (Oct 22, 2008)

I bumped into a discussion about the amount of phases on HD4850s and was referred to this review for the quoted text... 


> The reference design HD 4850 cards all used a *three phase* power design which tended to get quite hot. *HIS went with the four-phase route which distributes the load over more components.*


_Actually_, the HIS HD4850 reviewed here is a reference board and has 2 phases (not three) just like all reference HD4850s, like the Powercolor reviewed here and the MSI here. 
The four inductors are parallel-in-pairs and the uP6201 phase controller supports a max of two phases. 

MSI/Powercolor:





HIS:





^Same cards.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 31, 2008)

The clocks are adjustable its pretty much the same as a normal 4850, i have a HIS and an OC'd HIS IceQ4. I have an accelero S1 rev2 on my main 4850 and the ice Q4 on the next linked gpu. 

The IceQ4 costed a dollar more than the normal HIS one, don't know how that makes sense but hey I reckon that's how it should've been from the start with the 4850's anyway (cooler+price wise).

As for the clocks, my HIS IceQ4 only withstands to about 680/1125 to become perfectly stable, anymore it would crash after playing a few hours of dead space, crysis, far cry 2. Whereas my normal HIS with accelero could clock up to 720/1130 with no artifacts or crashing. Overall I still prefer an aftermarket cooler, but hey IceQ4 being almost the same price as the normal HIS with stock cooler sounds like a deal to me, no extra work required.


----------

